# Felix & Dodger!



## coral.

thought i would post some picture's Felix is my black and white cat shes female and shes 3 years old!

And Dodger is my black kitten hes male and hes a year old on the 24th of may.
(i'll be posting photos of him as a kitten, and recent)


----------



## coral.

& here are some photos of Dodger!





































i hope you like them  i'll be adding more tomorrow!
got some lovely photos of Felix & Dodger together.


----------



## Angie2011

Aww! they are both stunning !but i LOVE Felix eye's! WOW!


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Shrap

Ahhh lovely 

Love the one of Dodger sprawled out lol 

xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

awww very cvute!!


----------



## saxa21

They are cute, can you tell me how on earth you manage to have birds and cats in the same house??????


----------



## lymorelynn

Beautiful cats :001_tt1: I love Dodger - black cats are fabulous :thumbsup:


----------



## coral.

saxa21 said:


> They are cute, can you tell me how on earth you manage to have birds and cats in the same house??????


thanks for all the comments everyone 

well Dodger and Felix dont bother with them, even though all 3 birds are in the frontroom they used to be curios but dont really take any notice. when Georgia comes out my african grey they look up at her but never take any notice, and im either playing with them or there sleeping. Georgia loves to sit on the curtain pole & on top of doors. so shes out the reach from them, when my budgie Lenny comes out i would rather Dodger & Felix be in a different room cause he likes to fly around quite low. so they need to be in a different room & Pepsi my cockatiel we havent had her very long so shes still shy.


----------



## coral.

Some photos of Felix & Dodger together


----------



## coral.

Few more


----------



## Steph_Mitsy

they're both gorge!!  i love how on the last two pics you can't tell where Felix ends and Dodger begins  lol x


----------



## harrys_mum

felix is a proper sweetie, just like the advert felix too.
and i love dodger, looks just like my black cat i had, lucky, still miss him.
michelle x


----------



## Milly Cat

Felix looks exactly like our tux Milly, though maybe Felix's eyes are more yellow. Milly's have a turquoise ring round the iris; makes her look like she's wearing blue contact lenses sometimes


----------



## jenny armour

she's lovely. what amazes me about black cats is how their eyes change colour


----------



## coral.

Steph_Mitsy said:


> they're both gorge!!  i love how on the last two pics you can't tell where Felix ends and Dodger begins  lol x


Hahaa yeah that photo makes me laugh!

Thanks for all the lovely comments!

thought i would post some more: Felix & Dodger love climbing onto the doors! & there scratch post i bought about a month ago!


----------



## coral.

2 pictures of them together on the bed from this morning!
both look half asleep but cute lol!


----------



## Midnight

AAAwwwwwwww they are gorgeous :001_wub: i'm truly a Black cat fan lol :001_tt1: x


----------



## coral.

once again some more Dodger & Felix  taken with my new camara!
(if you notice Felix likes to sleep in Dodgers black spotty basket- and Dodger likes to sleep in Felixs spotty pink basket  :biggrin:

Felix:


----------



## coral.

dodge has one of my earings round his leg as a bracelet 


Dodge:


----------



## coral.

2 more of Dodge!


----------



## BSH

Beautiful cats. I especially lie Felix's eyes- they are enormous in those first photos- stunning


----------



## coral.

Heres some more of Felix  in Dodgers basket & she loves the heat from the bearded dragons varium lol!


----------



## coral.

and some of Dodger, in a couple he looks a little fat but its just the positions hes in


----------



## MurphyMoo

Aww they are so cute!! I love black cats. They look like little ninja's in the climbing photo's lol x


----------



## coral.

Felix & Dodger looking at bedroom window


----------



## coral.

some more Photos mostly of Dodger lol
i'll have to take some more of Felix and post them! 

Felix at the moment loves lying flat out on the varium to get the heat from it 
and photos of Dodger chilling in his basket in the spare room and on the windowsill


----------



## coral.

Thought i would do a update of some more photos!

I went Skeggness last saturday and took Felix and Dodger up my friends flat friday night and collected them saturday night!
They had such a good time they didnt want to leave lol, Dodger wasnt to bad when we got back, but felix bless was in a little mardy  and went at the top of the cupboard and came down for a treat lol.

They both love it up there, i tend to take one of them every few weeks on a saturday affternoon but that was the first time they was both there together and they both seemed to of had a really good time!

Heres some pictures:


----------



## coral.

heres some more:


----------



## ShaggyScrappy

Great photos. They are cute cats! 
I want to get a new one of my cats sitting together, havn't taken many photos since they were kittens...


----------



## coral.

Thanks 
i like to get pictures of dodger & felix together when there sleeping, i have some great photos of them in this thread somewhere, where felix was about 2 and dodgers a little kitten and they were sleeping next to eachother


----------



## Petitepuppet

Both gorgeous kittys but I am obsessed with black and white cats, so totally in love with Felix :001_wub:


----------



## coral.

I thought its about time i updated you guys with some more pictures


----------



## coral.

Some more 

Where of where is Felix in the bathroom 
haha!


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous - I adore Felix :001_tt1:


----------



## coral.

More pictures 



Dodger!-


----------



## coral.

Some more of Dodger!-


----------



## coral.

Some photos of


Felix!-


----------



## coral.

Some more of Felix!


----------



## coral.

i thought it was about time i updated you guys, with some pictures of Felix and Dodger, cause i havent posted many on here recently!

Enjoy!
:biggrin:


----------



## coral.

Some pictures


----------



## coral.

thought i would post some more pictures,
Dodger chilling  think my flash was to bright lol!

and some of Felix 

there will be more to come


----------



## coral.

More photos of The Dodge, and Felix 

Enjoy!xx


----------



## coral.

Some more piccys!



DODGER! :biggrin5:


----------



## coral.

And 

FELIX :biggrin5:


enjoy:001_rolleyes:


----------



## katie200

awwww there adorable


----------



## coral.

Just a few more of the lil rascals


----------



## coral.

more pictures first one of Dodger sleeping with his claws out  
and a couple of Felix one in the basket, and one on the kitchen door as you do!


----------



## coral.

got my camara out and been taking some photos

Heres some new ones of Felix


----------



## coral.

some new snaps of Dodger! :thumbsup:


----------



## BespokePetSupplies

She looks very playful!!


----------



## coral.

Heres some new pictures of Felix and Dodger in our new home!


----------



## coral.

and some pictures of Dodger in our new home!


----------

